
Movements as Markets - ptbrodie
https://reading.supply/@patrick/movements-as-markets-gz66GY
======
ydb
Every movement is an aspect of the market. That's what markets are if you took
Econ 101 back in college.

The market is everything; it's you, me, your dog, your neighbor's dog, and
your neighbor's dog's chew toy.

That's why a _free_ market is so important! It's only hard to understand if
you've been fed propaganda all your life.

